# [SOLVED] Obsługa exFAT w fstab

## robertsurma

Sprawa wygląda następująco... zainstalowałem "fuse-exfat" oraz "exfat-utils".

Montowanie na koncie root działa, choć nie mogę zmieniać właściciela skopiowanych plików.

Natomiast nie działa montowanie na koncie zwykłego użytkownika. Pojawia się komunikat:

fusermount: unknown option 'user=john'.

Zawartość /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sdc1   /mnt/usb_sdc1_exfat   exfat   noauto,rw,nosuid,user   0 0
```

Zawartość /etc/fuse.conf

```
user_allow_other
```

Co robię nie tak?

----------

## robertsurma

Udało mi się rozwiązać problem poprzez trywialną zamianę opcji "user" na opcję "users".

----------

